

David Pogue on Quora - johnfelix
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/01/quora-raises-questions/

======
macov
I think it is hilarious that the Quora's home page does not have any questions
and answers actually. When I visit a new service or portal I would be
delighted to see what it's about.

------
jamesjyu
I fully concur with how annoying it is to have to enter a password and email,
even though I used FB Connect. Totally takes away the convenience.

